# Hairline Cracks and Flat Paint



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

So when you guys caulk a very fine hairline crack do you prime it before painting it? I do a lot of mods and doubles, some tiny cracks we caulk but the flat paint seems not to cover to well. Should I get some primer in a can and just give it a light prime coat first? I know, I know, but dealers and factories don't want to pay that much more for every crack to just tape and retexture them all. I just know someone would've said it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

when you touch up the paint, are you doing two coats? I feel that's needed to get rid of the "flashing"


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I generally try, but im worried to add to much moisture to it to cause swelling, and then shrinking and recracking. The paint is pretty cheap though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Two coats of paint should do. You probably are using a paintable caulk, right. Anything with silicon is gonna tell on you.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I only use alex plus, and alex plus fast dry.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

That's what we use too. The modulars you do--they use all semi-gloss?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

The high end ones do, but the majority come with flat paint.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

And all texture walls / ceilings too?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I paper-tape, finish smooth, prime and paint!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know what the problem was but after sprayin some kilz on it and another coat of the flat it took care of it. The paint was pretty old.


----------

